# Penrose equipment



## pelz (Apr 19, 2012)

No response on the bee forum, maybe a commercial keeper could give me insight on Penrose extracting equipment. Thanks


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Penrose is an Australian manufacturer that used to market an uncapping machine in the US. I personally never used or saw one and haven't seen them advertised in years. That's about the extent of my knowledge on the subject.


----------



## Chip Euliss (Sep 2, 2010)

Heck Jim. I thought Penrose made those hot pickled sausages that give me heartburn!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

jim lyon said:


> Penrose is an Australian manufacturer that used to market an uncapping machine in the US. I personally never used or saw one and haven't seen them advertised in years. That's about the extent of my knowledge on the subject.


I had an uncapper years ago from Australia. Can't remember the name, and it burned up in a friends honey house fire. It had two steam heated vibrating knives. Combs were added at the top, were picked up by chains and passed between the knives and out onto a trough. I hated it because it sheared bits of wood from the frames and jammed occasionally. Could have been a Penrose.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Michael Palmer said:


> I had an uncapper years ago from Australia. Can't remember the name, and it burned up in a friends honey house fire. It had two steam heated vibrating knives. Combs were added at the top, were picked up by chains and passed between the knives and out onto a trough. I hated it because it sheared bits of wood from the frames and jammed occasionally. Could have been a Penrose.


That must be the one I remember hearing about. Wouldn't be surprised if the Cowen was an improvement on the concept and probably led to the demise of the Penrose, at least in the US. We got our first Cowen in the early 70's, they were supposed to be better than the Bogenshutz but the early Cowen models were pretty tough on frames as well. It was a good thing we didn't keep a sledge hammer handy or it might not have made it through the first year.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Jim- are you saying the old Cowens aren't supposed to trim down the end bars occasionally? LOL


----------

